# dvd-vcr recorder



## wkcats (Jul 12, 2003)

I am looking into buying the panasonic DMR-E75v dvd-vcr recorder.can someone tell me if it would hook up to and from the direc-tv box the same way my present vcr connects and would I have any problems using it with my box.


----------



## pomeroy (Jan 3, 2005)

No you won't have any problem, I have a Panasonic DVD recorder model DMR-E55 I have had it for almost 7 months. I love it! I only hook mine up if theres something I want to record off Direct, Other wise you have to leave it turned on all the time to get the Direct signal through it and to your tv, I have recorded alot of stuff off Direct with mine. Its best to record in SP mode which is 2 hours max, If you try and record stuff using LP or EP the quality is lower. I would highly recommend getting the model without the hard drive DMR-E55 because the ones with the harddrive don't have a good track record, I had one with a harddrive it lasted 2 weeks before it crashed  took it back and got the one I have now. I put all my VHS tapes on DVD and got rid of my VCR


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Just get a Directivo if you want to DVR and timeshift. At under $49 there is no reason not to have one of best SD DVR's ever made.


----------



## pomeroy (Jan 3, 2005)

mini1 said:


> Just get a Directivo if you want to DVR and timeshift. At under $49 there is no reason not to have one of best SD DVR's ever made.


I agree actually you would come out cheaper upgrading to a Directv Tivo which would be more reliable and more easy to use. Then just get you standard Panasonic DVD recorder for $224 at Circuity City, Use your current VCR to put all the stuff you want on DVD then get rid of your VCR, Never buy a Combo VHS/DVD :eek2: Theres no way they could put all the good parts from both technologies in one without leaving some stuff out. I have not heard any good things about those units save your money.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Combo units are almost always a bad idea. VCR dies, DVD player is useless. VCR goes out of date (which already happened) DVD player is useless. DVD player dies, VCR no good. On the other hand some combos are good, like the DirecTivo. two tuners and a DVR all in one compact box.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

I love my Panasonic E75. It works well with DirecTV. If you have a lot of tapes to transfer to DVD then a combo unit will definitely make the job easier. I don't quite get the argument about one part breaking. If you had separate units and one of them broke then you'd have to replace it. With a combo, if one part breaks then the other part would continue to work so you are still buying just one replacement.

The units with hard drives are good too since you can record (or copy tapes) to the hard drive, edit out the unwanted stuff (commercials) and then do a high-speed dub to DVD-R.


----------



## wkcats (Jul 12, 2003)

after reading all of your remarks I decided to buy the direct tv dvr and the panasonic 55 dvd.direct came today and set it up for the dvr.it is a remarkable 
machine.they said the set up for my dvd recorder was fine.my wireing runs from the sat to the dvr box then from the dvr box to the dvd recorder and then to the tv.I donot have to keep the dvd recorder on for the single to go through so I dont know why I was informed I would have to.I havnt tried everything yet though but I dont forsee any problems.I was surprised though when they set up a 70 hour dvr I thought i only was getting a 35 hour machine so that was a nice surprise.
anyway thanks to the group who answered my original question.it deffinitly was a help


----------



## sbelew (Mar 16, 2004)

I have been thinking about getting a DVD recorder also. My question is, I see on the shows I have recorded to my Directv DVR, that I can move them off to a VCR. Would this feature work if I wanted to save to a DVD instead?


----------



## wkcats (Jul 12, 2003)

I have not yet tried but my understanding is anything you can transfer on vhs can 
be transfered to dvd the same way.


----------



## rogerg (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, assuming you hook your DVD Recorder up correctly (OUT from the Tivo / DTivo IN to the DVDR, out from the DVDR IN to your TV or something similar) the "Save to VCR" feature within Tivo will save to your DVDR just as well -- all the Save to VCR really does is give you a nice blank background opening scene with the program details displayed for you to start your recording from (VCR or DVDR doesn't really matter) and then provides a layer of protection to keep you from switching programs while you are saving -- if you try to change to live TV or enter the Now Playing list or something while in "Save to VCR" mode, you get a warning sound and icon that reminds you that you are copying a program. Otherwise, the Save to VCR doesn't do anything special -- just plays the program while you record it.


----------

